# Your Favorite



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

What is / was your favorite machine(s) and or truck(s)?


Mine, 

1981 955L CAT track loader

1986 H10 Akerman excavator 48,000 lbs smooth, quiet, dependable, rugged. Manual quick-fit, digging bucket, trenching bucket, articulating bucket, ripper tooth, thumb, extendable jib boom. Working everyday.

1974 Brockway Tractor, 425 hp CAT, 13 spd, 44 rears. nice truck.

1964 Mack B81 dump. 673, 18 spd, 65.000 lb rears, 20,000 fronts. Unstoppable.


Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you asking what our favorite machine/truck is that we own or just in general ??

Well, my favorite machine that we own is our 315C. Next would be our 977L with m/s ripper.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

87 D4H Dozer...............Any Excavator with heat and A.C. of course a stereo!:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Any machine you have operated or truck you have driven, wether you own it or not.


Nick


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Bradley M2 armored fighting vehicle

M88 Track Wrecker is right up there too.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Swamp buggy or airboat, take your pick. I'm an airboat guy.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

'57 Autocar 10wheeler...with the Quad-Box transmission of course...


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Gotta be a JD 710d or G model. Obviously cause thats been the machine I've run the most. Jump on excavators I'll take a Cat 330


----------

